# Newcomer Greetings! (Composition, Bass, and Voice Student)



## Clodfelter (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey y'all, I recently discovered this place because Mike Greene suggested composers should check it out. I'm a composition student who just finished his associate's degree and I'm transferring to a 4-year school for my bachelor's. I've been composing a decent amount with Finale for actual score-writing, but I have little knowledge about the DAW world and actually writing with modern technology (and using virtual instruments). I've been experimenting and practicing with Reaper and Kontakt 5 lately but I'm still a major beginner in this area. 

Can't wait to explore the site and talk music with you guys!


----------



## Iskra (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome! You'll find a lot of info and a lot of people willing to help here 
Enjoy!


----------

